# good casting rod to double for jigging...light but can cast 3-4oz? the holy grail?



## SharkyMalarKey (Dec 4, 2012)

My current setup: (thanks to great advice on the rods from board members right here)

Okuma Solaris 11' - Daiwa Sl20sh boca ceramics no bushings(casts great..if i do my job right it gets out there..i use it as my deep baitcaster)
Okuma Longitude 9' - Shimano tld 15/30s boca ceramics no bushings (casts ok....not as good as sloshy...but not too shabby)
Daiwa 7' - Triton GT 100 boca ceramics no bushings I removed levelwind(casts ok for the rod...30-50ft....i want more from this setup tho...and got restless so picked up another reel)

I picked up an abu 6500c3. I want to try it out as a possible replacement for the Triton GT...but don't like the flexible daiwa rod....i've grown use to casting with the long bottoms of both these okumas..you know the butt length of the rod before the reel. I want basically the ability to use both arms/hands with comfort..so a short butt rod doesnt interest me....cuz imo it will cost you in distance. So to jig and plug and as my all around go to rod...im thinking to go with an 8 foot'er firm. as light as possible...long bottom... of course budget is a concern. Tsunami airwaves come to mind...but i think they might be expensive last time i checked.

Let me know your thoughts and thanks. I didnt go with 5500 size reels cuz i dont think the 6500 is much bigger or heavier so i think 6500 is good for my intentions altho i realize a 5500 may have been the "lightest" choice...im seeing its only 1 oz. diff.


----------



## SharkyMalarKey (Dec 4, 2012)

crickets? really? no takers? no suggestions for a couple good 8 footers that can sling it out there? and light enuff to eff around in the wash with?


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

SharkyMalarKey said:


> crickets? really? no takers? no suggestions for a couple good 8 footers that can sling it out there? and light enuff to eff around in the wash with?


I have an 8' St Croix Tidemaster that I use with my ABU 6500 CS Mag Elite reel and 15 lb test BBG line. It rocks and will flat out smoke 2 oz metal! I have the 1/2 to 2 oz model but they also have a 1/2-3 oz model in both conventional and spinning...

Sandcrab


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

It doubles as my "light" IRI nightime jetty rod for the lighter lures for stripers, blues, or flounder...

Sandcrab


----------



## SharkyMalarKey (Dec 4, 2012)

Thats an excellent suggestion....i was looking at their lines for quite sometime yesterday and that seems to be one of their most affordable sets. After reading around and also since I have a 9 foot'er...im almost set on get a 9'er again and that model doesnt come in it that size...and it seems 9 maybe an unpopular size. My current 9's weight comes in at 14.8 oz...so i want to go for an 8-10 oz. Im bumping into some steelhead rods that are very light at under 10oz...as a matter of fact the Okuma celila line's 9 footer is under 10oz and it also has 13.5" of reargrip handle. 
Search goes on now for a 9 and if this tica came in 9 i think id bite..if price was right. Going to look around some more if not i may just pick this up in an 8...its very light ! Thanks.

Any other sugg. welcomed.


----------



## haeffnkr (Feb 3, 2013)

I have an upgraded 6500c3 on a Okuma 902 model rod, spooled with 30 pound braid.

I can put 2 oz over 100 yards praticing.... I just put this rig together this week and am going to Destin on Friday to test it further.
I can not imagine where 4 oz would go.

I LOVE this setup so far.

thanks Kevin


----------

